#kubuntu-council 2017-08-19
<acheronuk> https://kver.wordpress.com/2017/08/18/modest-wallpaper-tweaks/
#kubuntu-council 2017-08-20
<valorie> I like the lighter, more saturated version
<valorie> the new one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We should think about removing the telepathy messaging stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Or something with their plugs as a few do not work
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *plugins
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/1.349
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ahhh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Still have the issue if it in current systems tho
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-13
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-August/040436.html
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-14
<clivejo> Hi folks, just wanted to pop by and remind you guys that Myriam, Phil and Valorie KCC positions expire on 2nd Sep and someone should maybe start getting the ball rolling on the elections
<clivejo> by the time you get nominations and then do the election and maybe leave a few days grace before they expire
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Clive.
<clivejo> so basically need one of the other KC members to volunteer or a non-standing Kubuntu member, to start the process
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I have it on my calendar to ask for a vol to run the election when I return home
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> any of us can send the reminder email about terms expiring and who wants to run, however
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-18
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, Sent. Hopefully with dates that are ok.
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-19
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> Thank you, rik!
<acheronuk> yofel: Snowhog (Paul) from kubuntuforums nominated you for KC again. do you want to accept that?
 * acheronuk womders where Myriam went
<acheronuk> *wonders
<valorie> Myriam was at Akademy but not in many sessions
<valorie> didn't discuss Kubuntu with her
<valorie> yofel: are you going to re-nom yourself?
 * valorie has not read email today
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-14
<valorie> btw I'll be at a genealogy conf Wed - Sat, but I will have telegram
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Have fun :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Don't party too hard!
<valorie> ha
<valorie> you know genealogists are quite the wild crowd!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :)
<valorie> oh nice, defcon hackers have broken voting machines within hours
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Wow, how surprising...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Like it was totally a good idea to make these machines electronic in the first place...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Mhmm
<valorie> I <3 paper ballots
<valorie> thank goodness my state uses them
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Next year I will have the honor of doing my duty as a citizen of this great country and voting!
<valorie> any machine that doesn't have paper backups is worthless IMO
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Especially for the purpose of this machine, I agree...
<valorie> great! you'll cancel out my vote
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I mean voting machine, obv
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> hah :)
<valorie> although I did run a lil backup of this one tonight....
<valorie> but not paper!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Is there something I can like volunteer for on voting day?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Seems exciting
<valorie> you can be a poll worker
<valorie> but that's paid
<valorie> I used to do that but we're mail in now
<valorie> no poll workers
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Can just anyone sign up?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We still have them, I at least know that
<valorie> it is a looooong day
<valorie> pretty machines
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://elections.wi.gov/elections-voting/voters/become-a-poll-worker
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The nominees are to come first from lists submitted by the two dominant political parties, which are due no later than November 30 of odd numbered years, and may be supplemented at any time.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Waaaaat
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Come on now, that's kind of corrupt
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> At the very minimum I will vote
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I firmly believe it's my duty as a citizen
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ah, my county regulations are better
<valorie> they usually have poll workers of both parties
<valorie> supposedly watching each other like hawks
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The day I turn 18 I'll go fill out an application
<valorie> in practice I never knew which person was which party
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Added to my "I just turned 18" TODO list :)
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's fair
<valorie> good for you
<valorie> I've never skipped voting -- even voted on the way to the hospital to give birth to thomas
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's amazing
<valorie> I was gently encouraged to go to the head of the line
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I bet!
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-10
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> my dentist office opened last week and I'll finally get my teeth cleaned /checkup in a couple of weeks
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-11
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So I have an Arch install with Plasma now lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> TRAITOR!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol I've been on Pop for a while so lol
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, That is still sorta ubuntu :P
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-12
<valorie> @ahoneybun, how are you liking arch?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've always liked it. I'm hoping to help with the system76 community packages.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> how's your summer going down there in CO?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's fine in the apartment lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm moving next month though to a different apartment with the girlfriend.
<valorie> oh that's nice news, @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-13
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun https://cloud.linode.com/support/tickets/14394621
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thank you @RikMills !
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Download pages updated for 18.04.5
<valorie> I'm in a webinar rn but will tweet in a bit
<valorie> I doubt we need a news story
<valorie> thank you RikMills
<valorie> you are a rock
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well the 5.8.1 kernel doesn't boot with Arch lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> oops :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I disabled that kernel update and then upgraded to the 20.08 applications in testing \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> They are building in groovy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nice
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-14
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey guys, am getting back in the saddle, got an appointment with my GP, and am starting to feel better.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, Pleased to hear that!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Cheers Rik, sorry the Council Elections got dumped on your plate. What's it's status ? How can I help ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> valorie did the last email. I will have to check. I think as only 3 candidates for 3 posts, we just do a confirmatory LP poll
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I have me emails in digests, I'll take a look now
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK I think I'm up to speed. I see Val, and Myrian have nominated themselves. I don't see anything from Simon Q in my digests, but I guess I've missed it. @tsimonq2 you'll be standing for the KC again right ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, Yeah, apologies, I'm on a work trip
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I do plan on standing again
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> No worries @tsimonq2 that's great news, just wanted to confirm. I'll start moving this forward.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for confirming with me
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I figure, setup an LP Poll, and send out a notification about it to the lists. I've not setup an LP poll before, so it''l be fun looking into that. Sound like a plan ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> You will have to set up 3 polls. On for each appointment.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I did it last time, so shout if LP decides to be confusing
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, cool let me look at that right now, while i've got you around to help
<RikMills> you need to go to the kubuntu-members team, and do 'create poll' for each candidate
<RikMills> you can see previous examples @ https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+polls
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Klink.. penny drops, I see what's been done, thanks 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Let me give it a go
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Spoil ballet is enabled by default, did you leave that inplace ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I don't recall, but I would not think it matters to leave enabled. It would basically be an abstain vote.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+poll/myriam-s-kc-reappoint-2020
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+poll/valerie-z-kc-reappoint-2020
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council/+poll/simon-q-kc-reappoint-2020
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll send an email to the lists on Sunday morning GMT, when the polls are open..
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks Rick
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Welcome :-D
<valorie> i'm happy that's done
